# Molex stecker an auto



## de_oli (28. Oktober 2009)

hi
ein freund von mir will sich kaltleuchtkathoden in sein auto bauen und muss sie über 12 volt ansteuern da der molexstecker ja 1x12 v 2x masse und 1x5 v hatt wie müsst ich den anstecken damit er nur über 12v läuft dh wo müsst ich das minus hinstecken ???? 

MFG de_oli

P.S.: ich die infos von hier


----------



## Katastrophenmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Deine Frage hast du dir ja mit deinem Info-Link schon selbst beantwortet.
Du mußt GELB(+) und SCHWARZ(-) nehmen! Kannst ja den ISO-Leitung von deinem Autoradio anzapfen.


----------



## rabit (29. Oktober 2009)

ja gelb+ und schwarz-


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Bedenke, dass du im Auto 13,8V hast (während der Motor läuft).


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. Oktober 2009)

13,8??? gut zu wissen wusst ich nicht aber ist die elektronik nicht auf 12 ausgelegt?


----------



## rabit (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das die Lampe das ab kann sicherung nicht vergessen einzubauen viel wichtiger.


----------



## 4clocker (30. Oktober 2009)

> wo müsst ich das minus hinstecken ????


Minus kannst du direkt auf die Karosserie klemmen.
Yup, ne Sicherung schadet bei solchen basteleien nie!
Den ISO Stecker vom Radio würde ich nicht nehmen, der ist nicht für viel mehr Strom als ein Radio braucht ausgelegt.


----------

